# Ortho Tricyclen!



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

another birth control question!







i just started to take ortho tricyclen this past sunday. this will be my 3rd attempt at bc in 4 months! i started with the patch which i thought i might enjoy but soon realized that i HATED it (dermititis) so my doctor gave me alesse. i started the alesse and kept on it for 2 months but had breakthrough bleeding the entire time.i was off for a month and now have been given tricyclen. in the past 4 days ive noticed that im breaking out badly! ive also been feeling extreme nausea and fatigue. for any of you that have taken or are on this pill, should i be concerned? or will these side effects slowly go away...? i know its real early but its a pain in the butt feeling like this at work







thanks


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

I have taken this BC, and it should help with acne. It's after coming off of it that I seen my acne resurface. I only had nausea when I didnt take it at the same time everyday. Sometimes missing a day and having to catch up. I would believe your body is just trying to get use to it. You should let your doc know the side effects you are having and maybe she will need to switch to one that is more right for you.---IBSsuffer


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

i've been on tricyclen for 4 months now, it was supposed to help me with my acne and also provide birth control. i also broke out badly in the first 2-3 months. i have nausea during the first two or three mornings of a new pack of pills but it goes away eventually.i am finally starting to notice less acne, well less than the initial break out anyhow! i think i'm still at the same level of acne as before i tried this pill tho...i think it has really helped my ibs d tho, i see many posts indicating a constipating effect which is great for me.i was also on alesse for a number of years, never had any bowel probs until i went off it, however i still got regular acne on it so this time i tried the tricyclen.miranda


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

i had almost the identical experience as miranda. i had been on tricyclen for over two years (off now b/c i'm trying to get pregnant!) and at first i got the acne and nausea, especially if i missed and had to take two. but after a couple of cycles it really started to clear up my acne and i didn't even notice i was taking it as far as phys. symptoms.kay


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I can completly relate to you. I was on ortho tricyclen a while ago. It takes at least 3 months for your body to completly adjust to it. I havent been on anything since then, I am considering the patch. Good luck to you! Give it a while to see if the side effects go away.


----------

